# Remove timer knob on washing machine



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

look very carefully behind the knob, I believe there is a little platic clip type thing you need to pull out


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

hardwareman said:


> look very carefully behind the knob, I believe there is a little platic clip type thing you need to pull out


 Thanks for your reply! Would that be something like a 'C' clip? I'll take a closer look tomorrow!


----------

